# Declined credit card



## dalkener (10 Dec 2008)

Heya,

Just looking for some advice on getting a credit card.

I reckon I have been declined a credit card due to a bad credit rating. I had some missed payments on a loan from many years back, since then I have paid off this loan in full and also obtained a mortgage 2 years ago without difficulty. The loan was paid in full about 2 and half years ago.

I need a credit card these days as I must travel for work and find it extremely difficult to rent cars/book hotels etc..

It's getting embarrising having to ask my sister for a loan of hers if i'm heading away. I'm not looking for huge credit, something even with 500 euro on it so I can just rent cars etc...

I also got a credit report from the Irish credit board and nothing is on that only my mortgage which I have never slipped up on. I'm earning approx 50,000 but after 3 attempts with 3 different credit cards I have always been refused.

Can anyone shed some light, many thanks!


----------



## jhegarty (10 Dec 2008)

Have tried MBNA. They give them out like sweets (or did pre credit-crunch anyway).


If the loan doesn't appear on your ICB then it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Niamhy F (11 Dec 2008)

Hi Dalkener, 

On your ICB report it will also give you your Credit Bureau Score. This tells the bank whether you are high or low risk or somewhere in the middle. might be worth checking that out to see what it says. 

If you obtained a mortgage after missing payments on a loan then its bit crazy that you can't get a credit card even in these times..


----------



## Gondola (13 Dec 2008)

I totally agree with Niamhy F. Do check the score on your credit rating report. 

Did you try the bank that you are currently in dealings for your recent mortgage?
They should be fairly comfortable with your situation.


----------



## bacchus (13 Dec 2008)

Can the company you work for not provide you with a CC as you seem to have to travel a good bit for work?


----------



## PatriciaFox (13 Dec 2008)

bacchus said:


> Can the company you work for not provide you with a CC as you seem to have to travel a good bit for work?



The days of company credit cards are long gone (for most anyway..)

MBNA might be worth a call or contact your local bank branch or mortgage holding branch rather than online or whatever....


----------



## Guest110 (13 Dec 2008)

You could easily get a credit card from Ryanair. They are top up ones, so you can only spend what you have on it and you can use it anywhere. 

There is another post for these types of credits cards on the site, but I am not sure where.


----------



## bond-007 (13 Dec 2008)

€85 p.a. fee. 50 cent per transaction. 

[broken link removed] 

Be sure to read all the small print.


----------



## allthedoyles (13 Dec 2008)

tesco wud b your best bet ............ or your local bank where you hold an account


----------



## talkingclock (14 Dec 2008)

postbank is now providing a VISA in collaboration with MBNA. it's a postbank branded card but you access your online account via MBNA


----------



## enoxy (14 Dec 2008)

Ulster Bank quite handy also for issuing them


----------



## PaddyW (14 Dec 2008)

Halifax debit card?


----------



## foxylady5160 (1 Jan 2009)

You can do a credit scoring on yourself on ICB.ie  Irish Credit Bureau for €6 it might be money well spent. Even though you might know what cause poor rating it might be worth an interest to see how bad things are. Anyway credit scoring it based on the information you have supplied on the application. Also information is kept about you for about 7years. I hate saying this but never never have *standing order or direct debit unpaid-returned* we laught this off. Particular with hard times ahead its sometime that we can sniff at. Honestly this information is all passed to the ICB including the banks, loans, HP, overdrafts etc. This all plays a part in negative scoring and furthermore contributes to refusal of credit cards, loans, top up and mortgages. Why do you think Start Mortgages are getting business for clients with poor rating and charging a fortune in interest rates. I hope this helps don't forget the 3V Card with Permanent TSB top up and you go in most shops in Ireland that sell top as far as I know.


----------



## allthedoyles (1 Jan 2009)

Credit cards are certainly brilliant for booking hotels /rent cars etc ........but it is very easy to step out of line and end up with a huge debt.....and  a credit card you will not be able to use ........

So 'Dalkener' even though you only want 500 euro starting off , you will find that whoever gives you a card , will write to you at some stage and say that they have increased your spending limit , as '' we feel you are not getting value out of your card ''
My Tesco started with 3,000 euro limit -------increased to 4,000 euro after abot 6 months


----------



## Crunchie (1 Jan 2009)

allthedoyles said:


> you will find that whoever gives you a card , will write to you at some stage and say that they have increased your spending limit , as '' we feel you are not getting value out of your card ''
> My Tesco started with 3,000 euro limit -------increased to 4,000 euro after abot 6 months



I thought that this practice was no longer permitted?


----------



## allthedoyles (1 Jan 2009)

Crunchie said:


> I thought that this practice was no longer permitted?


 
It has happened to me twice .

Maybe it is no longer been done ...I dont know


----------



## DublinTexas (2 Jan 2009)

They can not longer increase your limit without you requesting it but they can entice you to request a higher limit.

On your statement you might find "Find out if you can increase your credit limit. Please call xxxx" and when you call and ask they than might offer you a higher limit.


----------



## SteH (2 Jan 2009)

I would say ring MBNA and they will sort you out. Although, from what I know, they will try to sell you everything and a donkey with it so just be aware of what you sign up for.


----------



## dvpower (2 Jan 2009)

Why not just get a Debit card?


----------



## allthedoyles (7 Jan 2009)

DublinTexas said:


> They can not longer increase your limit without you requesting it .
> 
> On your statement you might find "Find out if you can increase your credit limit. Please call xxxx" and when you call and ask they than might offer you a higher limit.


 
Well DublinTexas , you are wrong on this one............

I received a letter today from Tesco Euro Visa to say that :

quote :
*My credit limit has been increased* 

We hope you are fully benefitting from our low interest rate . We would like to offer you even greater flexability by increasing your credit limit to € 4,800 .
Your new credit limit is available immediately ............
​


----------



## picaresque (7 Jan 2009)

foxylady5160 said:


> I hate saying this but never never have *standing order or direct debit unpaid-returned* we laught this off. Particular with hard times ahead its sometime that we can sniff at. Honestly this information is all passed to the ICB including the banks, loans, HP, overdrafts etc.



I may have misunderstood this. Are you saying that any unpaid DD's affect you ICB rating?

I moved bank accounts recently and two DD did not move over in time and came back unpaid. Is this the type of thing you are talking about?


----------



## Bronte (8 Jan 2009)

allthedoyles said:


> Well DublinTexas , you are wrong on this one............
> 
> I received a letter today from Tesco Euro Visa to say that :
> 
> ...


 
Dreadful, nothing changes.........


----------

